# .300 Magnum Razor's



## rdabpenman (Apr 12, 2013)

Made up using brass and nickle plated .300 win mag casings with 30 cal projectiles and gold and chrome razor kits that take the Mack II disposable blades.
Been great sellers at the gun shows!

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/1-300WinMagMachIIIRazors.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/2-300WinMagMachIIIRazors.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/BrassampGoldWinchester300MagwithMach3Razor.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/NickelChromeWinchester300MagMach3RazorHead.jpg


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont know whats nicer, the razors or the display they sit on, well done on all accounts!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2013)

So very cool


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice. :welldone:

But where's the toothbrush?

:lolol:


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 12, 2013)

Now those are cool


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 12, 2013)

Les, you sure do got them bullet's down... like real good!


----------

